# EPS Datei erstellen ~ Hilfee



## RoteKatze (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab eine kurze Frage. 
Ich soll was vektorisieren, hab kein Freehand mehr aber mit InDesign bekomm ichs wohl auch hin is kein schweres Motiv. Ich solls als eps speichern, dass ist mein Problem (kann auch sein, dass ichs nich finde, da mein Indesign auf Englisch is?)
Also ´n PDF kann ich noch drauß machen, kann ich das irgendwie umwandeln? Ich hab auch noch Photoshop zur verfühgung.   (Und den Adobe Reader, hab gelesen mit dem gehts aber verstehe nich wie) 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
(Möglichst schnell) 

~__~

gruß RK

EDIT: Okay ich hab doch gefunden wie ich ne eps mit indesign schreibe aber wenn ichw as Vektorisiere dann seh ich das nich, speicher ichs vielleicht falsch? (Bzw wie macht mans richtig ^^)


----------



## akrite (28. Februar 2009)

... mir scheint Du hast eine falsche Vorstellung von vektorisieren, ist ja nicht so dass wenn Du vom Audi die Ringe gegen einen Mercedes-Stern tauscht, daraus auch gleich ein Mercedes wird ...
Also, nimm Inkscape und zeichne die Formen nach und speichere es dann als eps. Du kannst, egal was Du für eine Vorlage hast, nicht aus allem durch einfacheres "Speichern unter ..." eine andere Grafik-Klasse machen.


----------



## RoteKatze (2. März 2009)

Nein also so schlimm isses dann doch nich... 
Ich hab auch alles richtig gemacht ich habs nur mit nem Prog geöffnet welches das angeblich kann aber es nicht anzeigt, sprich ich hab immer nichts oder ne andere Datei vor mir die ich mir dann angucken kann. Wenn ichs mit PS öffne gehts aber normal ^^" Ich hatte nich viel Zeit als ich gefragt hab und stand etwas unter Stress. 
Naja trotzdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## smileyml (2. März 2009)

Huhu Katzilein ,

das PDF aus InDesign exportieren beherrscht du ja. Aber wieso stellst du dort nicht einfach den Dateityp auf EPS um? File-->Export - siehe auch hier

Grüße Marco


----------

